
Show HN: COINDATAX – Cryptocurrency analytics with no hassle - aviggiano
https://coindatax.com/
======
aviggiano
Hey everyone, I'm the co-founder of COINDATAX, a cryptocurrency analytics for
investors interested in making sense of the market.

We started this project because we wanted a better tool than Google sheets for
our crypto investments, so we integrated a powerful open source analytics tool
with different data sources and we are now looking for more beta testers and
first users :)

Please let us know what you think about it

